

Nomad Micro Home - Easily Assembled under $30K - torrance
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nomad-micro-home-easily-assembled-under-30k

======
pedalpete
Watching that video and reading the IndiGoGo write-up, I think this campaign
should be a poster-child of how not to do a crowdfunding campaign.

Their product should be engaging, it should be something cool, that people
want, instead, to me, the message from the company president comes across as
condescending.

"NOMAD’s goal is to reduce consumerism", but why? Can you reduce consumerism
by selling a new good? The goal of reducing a personal footprint makes perfect
sense, a reductionist and minimalist philosophy, great, but the way they
outline it, it all sounds so negative.

Lastly, don't show me engineering plans for a very simple house, show me the
house. Go out into a field and build one if it is going to be so easy. It
doesn't have to be exactly like the one you want to build, but show me that
the company president believes enough that he actually lives in one of these
houses.

